# craft show



## jkevin (Mar 13, 2014)

ok now that I made one and I kind enjoyed it. small town craft fair coming up in may. Not sure if location is a big deal on soap types but from small town WI and I am looking to go with 6-8 flavors along with m&p for kids and maybe 3 flavors of round loofah soaps. What might you suggest keeping it simple, pop. of town is about 600 a lot of farmers, const. workers, mechanics and fireman simple folks nothing fancy. Any ideas would be appreciated 
                                                         kevin


----------



## Relle (Mar 13, 2014)

This comes up, time, after time, after time - your new , just learn and be happy with that for now.

So, you have only just made your first soap http://www.soapmakingforum.com/showthread.php?t=43583 (it's not what you expected - your words) and you are going to sell :shock:, it's not that simple. You won't have the knowledge http://www.soapmakingforum.com/showthread.php?t=43565 rookie mistakes (especially from the questions you are asking ) within a 2 month period. You are all excited after making your first soap - I GET THAT, but it makes my blood boil that you want to sell, it's not all about the dollar.

You are putting the cart before the horse, go and do some more reading on the forum especially the crafts and fairs section, the business section, walk before you can run. Learning takes time.

I'm sorry, I wouldn't buy off you - think you'd better read this -
http://www.soapmakingforum.com/showthread.php?t=16002


----------



## jkevin (Mar 13, 2014)

well...  I was offended for about 10 sec. then I thought about what you said and I realize you are 100% right and it was taken to heart I will just continue reading and making and see what happens


----------



## doriettefarm (Mar 14, 2014)

Kevin - I can relate to the excitement of the first few successful batches but please don't put the cart before the horse.  I've been soaping since 2010 and just this year have started to consider selling to the public.  My friends and family have been willing guinea-pigs over the years and their feedback has been priceless.  Just keep doing what you're doing and get some experience under your belt before taking the plunge!


----------



## mak1178 (Mar 28, 2014)

Don't be afraid to sell, it may have been easier for me because I have a marketing and sales background. But like others have said do not expect to sit behind your stand and have it sell. You need to interact with the crowd, and maybe put on a demo. Trust me anything can be sold. I had a job signing up people for window and siding estimates and had nothing physical to show them. This was hard but doable, and at the same time I'd have women selling baked goods and all kinds of goodies next to me. That is why I now have my own business and make my own sales. Effort is key my friend.


----------



## jkevin (Mar 28, 2014)

Doriette. That's what I'm about to do 4 different batches ready for my family to try out in this weekend


----------



## jkevin (Mar 28, 2014)

Mak. People skills are not my strong suit but once I get talking it's definitely easier plus I find the more knowledge I have about what I'm doing makes it easier also.  I am a concrete guy so after I explain to potential customers the benifits they are most likely to hire me, that's the way it seems anyway


----------



## pamielynn (Mar 28, 2014)

Having the skills to sell may make you a few initial sales, but make sure you have an excellent product to back up your pitch.


----------



## shunt2011 (Mar 28, 2014)

You have recieved some very good advice.  It's so tempting to want to go out and sell what you think is a good product.  However, you really have no idea if it is indeed a good product.  You need to know what it will be like in 3 or 6 mos minimal.  I know there are folk who have just jumped in and started selling.  I myself didn't start selling for a little over a year.  It's been 3 years now since I started selling.  I still have many soaps fromy first batches and it's amazing how much I have changed things up since the beginning.   I started using boxes etc to make my soap and once I was sure I loved doing it I then got proper molds and my husband once he saw how passionate I was about this craft helped by making my cutter, splitter and displays.   I work full time so I don't put as much energy into my business as I should but I've gotten my product out there and it continues to allow me to do something I really love doing.   I gave away probably 300-500 bars of soap in the beginning for feedback and converted quite a few family and friends.  Good luck to you!


----------



## Dennis (Mar 28, 2014)

jkevin said:


> Mak. People skills are not my strong suit but once I get talking it's definitely easier plus I find the more knowledge I have about what I'm doing makes it easier also.  I am a concrete guy so after I explain to potential customers the benieits they are most likely to hire me, that's the way it seems anyway



You're one of the guys I watched that made me think, "That's not hard, I can do that myself."  So I did.  Once.  Your skills in concrete work did not transfer to me from observation.  One thing that is the same in soapmaking and concrete work is the quality of your product through skills acquired over time.   A poor concrete job will haunt you for a long time just through word of mouth.  
Let us know how your first craft show goes and please don't let a lye heavy batch slip by and get sold to a customer.  That would be worse than a poor concrete job that someone just has to look upon.


----------



## Belinda02 (Mar 28, 2014)

Your in a small town and if your soaps go wrong everyone will know and you will have to move.


----------



## jkevin (Mar 28, 2014)

oh believe me everything I have read and been told I def. take to heart and will continue to


----------

